# Problems: Dark area and vertical lines in pictures (D3100)



## kenikigenikai (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi, 

I have had my camera for about 3 months and it has suddenly started to have a dark bar on the bottom of each photo and sometimes have vertical lines across the entire image, like you might get if you printed a picture of a low quality printer. As well as this it also seem to show some areas of the image as pink in bright sunlight.

I am careful with my camera, lens ect, I keep it in a camera bag out of the sun when it is not in use and it has never been subjected to a particularly sandy or dusty environment.

I have uploaded several photos that show this (they are the only ones I have uploaded to Flickr): Flickr: ittastesofpurple's Photostream

Thanks for any help you can give,

~Emily


----------



## SCraig (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks like a sensor issue to me.  I haven't seen camera settings that would cause that.  My guess is that it's time for a trip to the Nikon repair center, it should still be under warranty.  The US cameras have a 1-year warranty so I would expect the UK models to have the same.


----------



## kenikigenikai (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for your help, I'll figure out where to send it when I get home


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 3, 2012)

return it.


----------

